# Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin



## King_Kerosin (29. Mai 2010)

servus leute

vor einiger zeit waren wir mal wieder im garten gesessen und gegrillt.

und in unseren blickfeld immer wieder gestrüpp und ungepflegte hecken.

da meinte meine freundin zu mir. "wir" könnten ja da einen teich hinbauen.

weiß jetzt schon an wen das wieder hängen bleibt.

weil sie ja eigentlich schon immer einen wollte sagte ich einfach mal. ok das machen wir.

so und nun fang ich damit mal an.

mal schaun was dabei rauskommt.

werd euch immer auf dem laufenden halten und ab und zu auch ein wenig gute ratschläge von euch brauchen.


gruß


----------



## King_Kerosin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

so hab mal ein foto gemacht wie es jetzt aussieht und wohin er kommen soll


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Hallo King Kerosin (hast du vielleicht einen netteren Vornamen? ), erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Das ist doch eine schöne Aufgabe, so einen Teich zu bauen, man ist an der frischen Luft, braucht keine Mucki-Bude zu besuchen und macht noch einen Menschen glücklich!

Also laß uns teilhaben an dem Vorhaben, ich wünsche dir jetzt schon mal "gut buddeln"!


----------



## bela (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

ich wünsche dir viel erfolg beim teichbau. ist eine lustige sache und macht viel freude (trotz des muskelkaters am abend!)
liebe grüße von bela


----------



## MarioNino (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Hi Kerosin

Lies Dir hier im Forum mal die Basisthemen durch. Da stehen sehr viele Dinge drinnen, von denen man als Newbie keinen Schimmer hat  So wie ich halt gg

LG Mario


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

hallo kerosinkönig 

auch von mir :willkommen hier im teichforum!

habt ihr schon ne idee, wie groß der teich ungefähr werden soll?  auf dem foto sieht die geplante stelle unheimlich klein aus, aber das täuscht auf bildern ja oft. 
was für nen teich soll es denn werden? mit fischen? naturteich ohne fische? pflanzenteich? folienteich? fertig-schale? evtl auch was ganz anderes? ich vermute mal, nen schwimmteich fällt aufgrund des fotos eher aus, oder? 

auf jeden fall wünsche ich angenehmes buddeln und nicht gar zu dramatischen muskelkater!  mein mann hat letztes jahr, als unsere teichgrube entstand, mal samstag abends den spruch geprägt, "bin ich schon tot, oder fühlt sich das nur so an?"


----------



## JoeBaxter (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Hallo einen Teich zu bauen ist zwar schweissarbeit brint aber auch eine Menge SPASS


----------



## King_Kerosin (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

hallo und danke für euer interesse.


hab heut mal die sträucher rausgerissen. und noch einwenig platz geschafft.

ich freu mich schon aufs buddeln :__ nase


also ich hab mir vorgestellt das der teich ungefähr 2*4 meter werden soll. 
mal schauen viel viel platz ich noch rausholen kann.

werde eien mit folie bauen und fische sollen auch rein.

das problem ist das mein rasen nicht gerade ist sondern nach vorne abfällt. da werd ich wohl etwas aufschütten müssen zum ausgleichen. sonst läuft er ja aus.
evtl. werd ich ne kleine mauer bauen und dahinter mit erde auffüllen.


----------



## King_Kerosin (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

so es geht voran.

die größe ist jetzt ersmal abgeteckt.die planze draußen und hab auch schon angefangen zu buddeln.

zuerst muss aber erstmal werd ich ein wenig mauern müssen.


----------



## Raducanu (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

du solltest vor allen auf die tiefe achten. 2*4m ist nicht sonderlich groß und somit wenig volumen. du solltest schon eine tiefe von 1,20m ehr 1,40m anstreben damit der teich im winter nicht zufriert und dir deine fische nicht sterben. dazu wird der teich im sommer sehr warm.
je größer der teich ist, desto mehr puffer hast du in solchen fällen (wärme als auch frost).
je nach dem welche technik du verwenden willst... pflanzen, pflanzen und nachmal pflanzen.


----------



## King_Kerosin (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

hab auch schon öfter gehöhrt das...
ein teich nie groß genug sein kann.

leider hab ich da nicht mehr platz. 

@Raducanu

meinst du also mehr planzen umso besser?


----------



## Henkkaas (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Hallo King-Kerosin komischer Name.

Also das mit der Tiefe stimmt für die Temperaturschwankungen aber auch ein tiefer Teich friert zu. Das hat nichts mit der Tiefe zu tun.

Was aber wichtig ist , das du /ihr euch Gedanken über den Fischbesatz macht. Wenn ihr mit Goldfischen anfangt und dann plötzlich KOI einsetzen wollt geht das mit deiner Teichgröße  in die Hose. 

Nur so ein Tipp damit du dich nicht nachher ärgerst. 
Wichtig damit ein Teich funktioniert ist das der eingetragene Schmutz und der Schmutz der Teichbewohner durch Technik wieder aus dem Teich raus kommt.

Freu mich schon auf die weiter Doku.

Viel Erfolg!!


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*



King_Kerosin schrieb:


> meinst du also mehr planzen umso besser?



Bin zwar nicht der angesprochene, aber das ist immer so.
Also JA - in diesem Fall hilft viel, viel!

Es kommt darauf an ob dein Teich fischlos bleiben soll oder nicht. Falls fischlos empfehle ich eine üppige Bepflanzung, dann kannst du dir gegebenenfalls Technik ersparen...


----------



## King_Kerosin (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

also es sollen schon fische rein in mein teich

aber wir haben nicht vor koi´s einzusetzten. es soll bei goldfischen bleiben.

hab jetzt nur die befürchtung wenn zu viel pflanzen drin sind sieht das dann zu voll aus.

da muss man wohl ein zwischending fnden.

welche große der pumpe werd ich eurer meinung brauchen. bei 2*4 meter und 1meter tiefe.

jetzt nur mal so über den daumen gepeilt. weil die entgültige große lieg ja jetzt noch nicht fest.


----------



## Raducanu (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Bei steil abfallenden wänden hast du max. 8000l. bei normalen teichprofil etwa 5000l.
Ich würde schauen dass du in etwa 50% des teichinhaltes pro stunde durch den filter pumpst.
Wenn wir jetzt mal die Oase Produkte nehmen: Empfehlen würde ich eine AM 3500.
Bzgl. Filter gilt: Je größer das Volumen und desto langsamer das wasser fließt desto besser. 
Zb. Biotec 5.1, filterdurchlauf 5500l/h. oder du nimmst das biosmart 14000 set. 
Bedenke: Bei fischbesatz immer doppelte Wassermenge rechnen.

Alternativ kannst du dir auch leicht einen filter selber bauen. würde ein siebfilter + Regentonne mit helx nehmen. Kosten sind aber auch hier ganz schnell bei 250-300€. Anleitungen gibt es hier im forum genug.

bzgl der pflanzen: Pflanzen nehmen die nährstoffe aus und verhindern so algenwachstum. als ich im herbst meinen teich übernommen habe (hauskauf) gab es 4-5 pflanzen. im märz-april algenexplosion und giftgrünes wasser. nun habe ich 50-60 pflanzen und das wasser ist fast kristallklar...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26925


----------



## King_Kerosin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

so es geht voran.

war schon recht fleißig und meine mauer ist fertig.

auch hab ich schon ein ziemlich großes loch gebuddelt


----------



## Nordfriesen (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Hi

Was sich anfangs gelesen hat als würdest du es "nur" für deine Freundin machen , so ist wohl zu einem persönlichen Anliegen geworden 
Ich muss sagen bisher sieht das ja sehr zuversichtlich aus und du scheinst eine handwerkliche Begabung zu haben .
Wir haben 2009 unseren Teich gebaut und bereits dieses Jahr vergrössert. 
Ich will damit sagen das eine Baustelle "Teich" meistens riesig aussieht und dann , wenn alles fertig und bewachsen ist , schnell zu klein ist . 
Baue daher dein persönliches und umgebungsmögliches Maximum ...... da kommen die Pflanzen im Teich  ,  Pflanzen um den Teich , Teichumrandung (Ufer) , Steine , Figuren , Filter und sicher auch dies und das was am Teich gut aussieht und .... nicht zu vergessen ..... etwas weiblicher Kitsch 

Da kann der Teich ansich schnell untergehen. 
Achte auch jetzt schon auf die Technik ..... wo sollen die Pumpen untergebracht sein damit sie nicht gleich auffallen , wo lege ich Leitungen und Strom , wo soll der Filter stehen ....... und echt sehr wichtig ...... wo sollen welche Pflanzen hin . Das kann ( wie anfangs bei uns ) schnell ein Problem werden wenn irgendwie alles mit Steinen und recht steilen Ufern gebaut wurde .
Lege auch Wert ( das haben wir auch ändern müssen ) darauf das du nicht ständig im Teich rumwurschteln musst um z.B: Filter zu reinigen . Vergiss besser alle Filter die im Teich tauchen und nimm einen Filter der trocken steht .... sprich an Land steht . Eigenbau kann viel Geld sparen und du kannst einen 1A Filter für unter 100,-€ herstellen der deinen Teich ohne viel Aufwand schön sauber hält ( natürlich nicht ohne gescheite Bepflanzung ). 
Da hab ich schon einiges gebaut und der jetzige Filter mit Sieb kostete umgerechnet  ca. 60,- € ! 
Frag lieber einmal mehr hier im Forum als gleich blind loszulegen ..... früher oder später zahlen sich die Tipps aus !

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Padis (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Hallo King_Kerosin,

Raducanu hat es auf den Punkt gebracht, mach nicht den selben Fehler wie ich.
Lies bitte hier im Forum für welches System Du Dich entscheidest.
Es gibt das Gepumpte- und das Schwerkraftsystem, beide haben Vor- sowie auch Nachteile.
(Anschaffung, Kosten, Betriebskosten, Wirkung, späterer Ausbau, etc.)
Das andere Problem kenne ich auch, " Wir bauen einen Teich " :__ nase

In diesem Sinne, Wilkommen und viel Spass


----------



## Padis (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

@ King_Kerosin

Siehste Nils kennt sich auch aus.


----------



## Nordfriesen (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Hi Padis .

Schade das ich nicht deinen Platz habe ........ Respekt schaut gut aus .
Ist dein "Schwimmbad"  in einem Wald ? 
Hast du Fischbesatz ?


----------



## Padis (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

@ Nils

Du wirst es nicht glauben aber das Grundstück liegt fast im Industriegelände von Göttingen.
Wald also nicht, aber noch schöner alter Baumbestand, __ Tannen nerven richtig (Nadeln). Der grosse Vorteil ist der Teich ist schön, natürlich Beschattet, der Steg wiederum in der Sonne.
Fische haben wir nicht, obwohl so ein paar Kleine hätte ich schon gerne.
Da ich aber von 4 Mädels überstimmt werde freue ich mich an meinen Molchen.


----------



## King_Kerosin (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

danke für die tipps.


werd mich noch weng schlau machen und mich hier im forum umschauen.
dann kann ich auch gleich mal schauen wie ihr das so gemacht habt.

also mittlerweile bin ich auch voll überzeugt das der  teich so schön in unseren garten paßt.
werd ihn auch ein bischen größer machen als vorgesehen weil meine freundin wollte ja ursprünglich nur nen kleinen.

aber wen dann schon gescheit.


----------



## Padis (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Ha kleiner Teich, ich weiss noch:
Wir haben uns eine Feuerstelle gebaut und an der Stelle wo jetzt der Teich ist war Alles verwildert.
Wir saßen also am Feuer mit Bier und sahen aus dem Gestrüpp eine Kirsche blühen und wir beschlossen uns
das Grundstück von der Natur zurück zu fordern.
Erst sollte nur ein kleiner Teich in das Loch von einen zu rodenen Baum, 3 Bier später war klar, der Teich braucht einen Bachlauf, kannst Du Dir vorstellen wieviel Bier für 130 qm nötig sind ?
Also, ein Tipp, mach den Hornbach, mach es gleich richtig.


----------



## King_Kerosin (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

das mit  dem bier ist ne gute idee


so aber die größe ist jetzt soweit feritg.

sind 2*4 meter geworden, so wie ich es eigentlich geplant hab.

werd mich jetzt nach fließ und ner folie umschauen.


am deichboden versuchen sich jetzt erdwespen einzunisten. da ist es schön feucht.


----------



## King_Kerosin (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

so hier noch mal das bild vom "roh" deich


----------



## Padis (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Hey Sprit-König,

sieht ja schön ganz schön aus, Euer Loch.
Wie tief wird es denn ??? Für welche Pumpart habt Ihr Euch endschieder. ??


----------



## Olli.P (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Hi,

und mach die Tiefzone größer!!


----------



## King_Kerosin (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

servus

bin jetzt am tiefsten punkt bei ungefähr 1meter.

wie ist das denn jetzt genau. mehr tiefzonen oder flachgebiete?

jetzt kann ich es noch ändern.

also abstufungen hab ich ringsrum um den teich


----------



## Padis (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Naabend,

das liegt völlig bei Euch und Ihr solltet es davon abhängig machen welche Pflanzen Ihr haben möchtet.
Wichtig ist nur, das Ihr Euch vorher Informiert welche Pflanze, welche Tiefe und das die bepflanzte Fläche
etwa 1/3 der Teichoberfläche ausmacht. Noch besser das in einem Teil dieser Zone so genannte Starkzehrer wie etwa __ Binsen, __ Seggen, Wasserlilien stehen und die von dem gefiterten Wasser umspült werden.


----------



## Padis (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Ach so, die Tiefe,

falls Du irgendwann Fische reinsetzen möchtest mach den Teich auf 1,50 m und die Tiefone etwas grösser.
Die Fische fühlen sich wohler da der Teich nicht so grosse Temperaturschwankungen hat.


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Servus K-K

Wie Olli schon meinte ... mach die Tiefzone größer .....

Erreichst du, wenn du entlang der Mauer zur Terrasse die Tiefzone erweiterst.
 
Die jetzt angelegten Pflanzstufen bringen nicht sehr viel und du hast freien Blick auf den Teich, denn wenn dort die Pflanzen wachsen siehst bald nicht mehr darüber bzw. versperren die Pflanzen den Blick auf den Teich 

Rundum würde ich noch ein bisserl Platz schaffen für eine Sumpf/Seichtzone, schräg bis auf die jetzt vorhandene Stufe.
Aber so das du auf die Schräge noch Substrat aufbringen kannst, ohne das es in die Tiefzone abrutscht
 
Zum Ufer hin würde ich aber nicht die in der Skizze angegebenen 10cm Wasserüberdeckung einplanen, sondern bis auf Null-Niveau gehen und diese ca. 20-30cm breit machen ..... für Sumpfpflanzen ....


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Servus Thomas

Fische würde ich K-K nicht empfehlen ... zumindest keine Goldfische und Größer .....

Ich weiß, hast nur allgemein empfohlen den Teich tiefer zu machen, was ja auch richtig ist  wenn man die von mir genannten einsetzen will, aber diese Teichgröße verbietet es eigentlich .... 4 x 2 Meter  da gehen gerade mal __ Moderlieschen & Co und selbst diese würde ich nicht empfehlen ......

@ K-K: Bleib bei 1m Tiefe .... und erfreue dich der __ Frösche, __ Molche und diversen Insekten ..... diese sind genauso spannend 

Fisch macht nur mehr Aufwand, besonders bei deiner Teichgröße ... du mußt durch besonders angepaßte Technik das Manko der Größe ausgleichen und kostet neben Erhaltungkosten auch noch einiges an Investitionskosten, je nach Eigenbauleistung


----------



## Padis (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

Hallo Helmut,

und, fleissig gewesen ???
Ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht wegen der Grösse. Aber Du weisst ja, erst eine Badewanne mit Rose,
dann ein Kunstoffbecken für Goldies usw. 
Teich grösser machen geht relativ einfach, tiefer Na-Ja.
In diesem Sinne ....


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

[OT]





> und, fleissig gewesen ???


Nein ... es regnet [/OT]


----------



## King_Kerosin (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bauen einen Teich für meine Freundin*

danke für die tipps


werd versuchen es su gut wie geht umzusetzen.

aber näher an die mauer möchte ich gar nicht ran.
denk das die erde die ich aufgeschüttet hab als so ne art dämpfer für ich mauer ist, damit das 
wasser mit direkt draufdrückt.
oder ist der druck gleich. nicht das sie mir mal einstürzt.
ich mein massiv ist sie ja gebaut aber sicher ist sicher.

wwerd dann eher auf der anderen seite etwas mehr wegnehmen.
das mit dem vergrößern ist so ne sachen weil nach vorn ist kein platz wegen der mauer und nach hinten muss ein durchgang sein. da geht nur noch ein wenig mehr.

aber das sollte ich wohl ausnützten oder?
was meint ihr.


----------

